# When Does chihuahua Start to Bark?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico does not bark yet. His 3 month old now. So when do they start?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i think mine started to bark when she was about 4 or 5 months, but she doesnt really bark anyway only when playing..people used to tell me that chis are yappy but i dont find they are,x


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Physically a Chihuahua can bark after 4 weeks of age. Their eyes have been open and are focusing more efficiently, their ears are better equipped to relay the sounds they hear around them - this often leads to little yips, yelps, mini-barks (that are funny as heck) and other sounds as they start to react to and interact with their surroundings.

Every Chihuahua has a different temperament and vocal preference. Some Chis are super vocal and are barkers from the moment they are physically able to and others are more selective about their verbal communication.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow 4 weeks. 
Do you think it means that when Chico starts to bark it wont be a lot? I hope so.



pinkglitterybunny said:


> i think mine started to bark when she was about 4 or 5 months, but she doesnt really bark anyway only when playing..people used to tell me that chis are yappy but i dont find they are,x


Yeah people also told me that. Thats why I asked because he doesn't.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs starts barking every time the door bell rings. lol But seriously, Babs is actually a quiet pup too. She barks when there are people at the door, just for a little bit, and she barks during play sometimes.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Barking is something they learn. If they make a noise and you respond to it, they will continue to make noise. CoCo and Cotton rarely bark, TinkerBella is my talker.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, I remember a long time ago when I first heard Shiver's bark and thought it was the cutest thing in the world. We would give anything just to hear it. Now, not so much. We have issues with her barking that ear piercing scream kind of bark and are now wishing she'd go back to her silent treatment.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Yogi is 6 months old.
Can bark but he does not bark very often.
If he has a strong reaction to a person she will really, really bark.
Other wise he is very quiet.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

canadiandawn said:


> Wow, I remember a long time ago when I first heard Shiver's bark and thought it was the cutest thing in the world. We would give anything just to hear it. Now, not so much. We have issues with her barking that ear piercing scream kind of bark and are now wishing she'd go back to her silent treatment.


Heheheh, your post made me laugh. Chico makes cute sounds. And The way I respond is ahhhhhh. LOL 

I don't mind him barking I just hope he wont bark if say the bell rings, the phone, Or if people come over. I don't want people to be afraid of my sweet boy.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky isnt a barker at all, he is 6 and a half months now. Only if he is sitting at the window and another dog passes lol!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi didnt bark until he was around 10 months old. He tried sometimes but it was more of a squeak, LOL! He still doesnt bark much but when he does it still doesnt sound like a normal bark.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Most puppies are growling or starting to bark at 4-5 weeks - I personally think that they learn to bark from the others who live with them. 

Mine don't bark as much until they get with the rest of them - then they learn REAL quick.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

canadiandawn said:


> Wow, I remember a long time ago when I first heard Shiver's bark and thought it was the cutest thing in the world. We would give anything just to hear it. Now, not so much. We have issues with her barking that ear piercing scream kind of bark and are now wishing she'd go back to her silent treatment.


LOL...I can soooo relate to that. When Kobi was younger, we thought it was so cute when he barked.....now we wish he'd never learned to bark as now he barks at any noise he hears. He loves to look out the window and bark at anything that passes the window (ie, birds, bees, cars, people, etc.) We are struggling with the "Hush" command.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL! It's like they compete with each other. Shiver is the smallest and most submissive but barks the most. Maggie will bark when startled but when we tell her to stop, she does.....usually. Storm rarely barks. But if somebody comes to the door, it's utter chaos in this house. It's really embarrassing sometimes to see how little control I actually have over them. 

ETA: What I meant to say is that when I have them separated, neither dog is a barker. When they're together, it's crazy.


----------



## Furf (Sep 26, 2008)

Both my little ones dont bark. They only whine when they cant get up to us when we are inbed or on the couch.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Chibi didnt bark until he was around 10 months old. He tried sometimes but it was more of a squeak, LOL! He still doesnt bark much but when he does it still doesnt sound like a normal bark.


yeah Chico does this squeak sound too. I'm not sure if it's a bark or what. lol
But it's so cute when he squeaks, I just love it. I hope it does not go away and start to bark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

My pups started to bark at 4 weeks old


----------



## brandy2 (Oct 17, 2008)

*when do chihuahua bark*

My little coco has just started to yap she is just 12mths old make the most of the peace and quiet


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy started out not barking until about age 5 months (except an occasional woof out the front window). Now she barks to alert about something going on outside. She does not bark at the doorbell or knock ont he door. Odd I think. She does often make Guinea pig sounds when she wants something or during play with me. If she is playing with Teeney....no barking no sounds at all. I think if the pup is with others they learn to bark earlier....just a guess.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We actually encourage our puppies to be vocal so then we have several weeks to teach them the magic word "Quiet" before they go home. They already have a good understanding of Come, Leave it, Quiet, their Potty Training and have tons of socialization under their belts. It makes it so much easier for the new puppy owners.

There is nothing cuter than a litter of puppies growling and barking at each other while they are playing. Too bad Lili doesn't have littermates this time around - she is missing out on that.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

it depends on the chi! Wouldnt you be glad if you did not have a baeker?????


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

annie started barking about 4-5months, elliot about 9weeks! and peggy was barking about 6-7weeks old ! lol noiseys.
there are some chis that anit that yappy and dont really bark at all elliot and peggys dad was like that  .


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Well Chico now started to bark. LOL I notice when his playing only, but not a lot.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam stated at about 12 weeks and Hannah last week (9wks). I've noticed that Adam has at least 3 barks. One play bark, which is so high it hurts your ears!, another mid range 'yap' which is never encouraged coz it usually means he's standing under some piece of furniture tormenting whatever cat is up there!. The last is his 'intruder alert!' bark, suprisingly deep and I usually get up to investigate what has set him off.
Its funny how you almost learn to speak their language, anyone else's chi have a bark repetoire??


----------

